# The New EF 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

```
<p><strong>EF 24-105mm F3.5-5.6 IS STM Specifications (Google Translated)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>One UD lens and two glass aspherical lens</li>
<li>AF and smooth quiet by stepping motor</li>
<li>Full-time manual focus</li>
<li>4 stop image stabilization</li>
<li>Maximum magnification is 0.3x</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2014/09/ef24-405mm-f35-56-is-stm-ef400.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>] via [<a href="http://www.cameraegg.org/ef-24-105mm-f3-5-5-6-is-stm-lens-ef-400mm-f4-do-is-ii-usm-lens-images-specs-leaked/" target="_blank">CE</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Woody (Sep 11, 2014)

If this lens weighs 400+ g, I may replace my heavy f/4 version with it. After all, recent lenses from Canon have been optically impressive.


----------



## minim2 (Sep 11, 2014)

This could have been even better with 24-135 range (just like 15-85)


----------



## seamonster (Sep 11, 2014)

Heavy? f2.8 standard zooms are heavy. The 24-105L isn't heavy. 

Also, does this mean we can see $1500 6D kits soon?


----------



## pj1974 (Sep 11, 2014)

This could be a very interesting lens... a lightweight 'kit' lens, especially suited to the 6D.

Lightweight and 'decent' build.

STM AF (not as good as USM, but notably better than non STM/ non USM AF).

Very useful 4 stops IS..... 

Canon have yet to make a bad STM lens... and I trust / hope this lens follows suit.

Paul


----------



## jebrady03 (Sep 11, 2014)

It appears as though STM technology will remain separate from Canon's L line, at least for now.

I think they should pair a 24-105 f/4 IS STM with a FF version of the 70D. But hey, what do I know?


----------



## iron-t (Sep 11, 2014)

Is it just me, or does this seem like a lens for a body that does not yet exist: a budget dual-pixel AF full-frame camera? Otherwise, given that the f/4L is available for such a good price, has ring USM, has constant max aperture and has "red ring" cachet/build quality/sealing, I don't see the point of this new lens. Maybe it's intended for 70D or 7D II use, but it does not seem like a very useful focal length range for crop sensors.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 11, 2014)

iron-t said:


> Is it just me, or does this seem like a lens for a body that does not yet exist: a budget dual-pixel AF full-frame camera? Otherwise, given that the f/4L is available for such a good price, has ring USM, has constant max aperture and has "red ring" cachet/build quality/sealing, I don't see the point of this new lens. Maybe it's intended for 70D or 7D II use, but it does not seem like a very useful focal length range for crop sensors.



It's the 2nd FF lens with STM, the 1st one being the EF 40mm f/2.8 IS STM.

A lot of people used the 5DmkII for video, I wouldn't be surprised if Canon plans to release the 5DmkIV with an FF sensor that has DPAF.


----------



## max (Sep 11, 2014)

Woohooo!! the year of the lenses!!! 

I mean sigma lenses 8)


----------



## Etienne (Sep 11, 2014)

Maybe if it's really light weight, or Canon comes out with a FF body with DPAF


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 11, 2014)

Seems a decent replacement for the mediocre 28-135mm.


----------



## Woody (Sep 11, 2014)

seamonster said:


> Heavy? f2.8 standard zooms are heavy. The 24-105L isn't heavy.
> Also, does this mean we can see $1500 6D kits soon?



It's all relative. 

When I mount my 50 f/1.4 (290 g) lens on the 6D, then change to the 24-105 f/4L lens, the weight difference is very noticeable. So, if the new slow STM lens is much lighter, I will gladly replace my L lens with it.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 11, 2014)

Cool. A great video lens that if it's sub 500$ and sharp, we will see the slow wane of the old 24-105L.


----------



## Skywise (Sep 11, 2014)

I forget... does the 6D support AF while videoing using STM?


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 11, 2014)

Antono Refa said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Canon plans to release the 5DmkIV with an FF sensor that has DPAF.



If the 6D is a full-frame 60D, then wouldn't it stand to reason that a 6D replacement would be a full-frame 70D? Maybe this is for that camera.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 11, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be surprised if Canon plans to release the 5DmkIV with an FF sensor that has DPAF.
> ...



Possibly, but

A. I doubt Canon will keep two lines of FF sensors, one w/ DPAF and another w/o.

B. DPAF can be used for other purposes, IIRC someone noted in another thread he uses 70D for portraiture and DPAF is a great aid to nail the focus.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 11, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> I think they should pair a 24-105 f/4 IS STM with a FF version of the 70D...



They will. It will be paired with the 6D, which is the full frame _equivalent_ of the 70D (if it had all the features of the 70D it would cost much more).



iron-t said:


> ...given that the f/4L is available for such a good price, has ring USM, has constant max aperture and has "red ring" cachet/build quality/sealing, I don't see the point of this new lens.



They can kit this lens with 6Ds and 5Ds, which will dry up the "white box" market on the "L" version and allow the 24-105 "L" street price to rise to a level that is closer to its MSRP.


----------



## minim2 (Sep 11, 2014)

unfocused said:


> They can kit this lens with 6Ds and 5Ds, which will dry up the "white box" market on the "L" version and allow the 24-105 "L" street price to rise to a level that is closer to its MSRP.



so much to maintain the price of an old lens, I doubt. there are tons of 24-105 out there and too much of competition in walkaround zoom. 24-105 is a good lens but not exceptional.


----------



## Tanispyre (Sep 11, 2014)

Nuts, I was really hoping for a 24-135 lens.


----------



## JRPhotos (Sep 11, 2014)

Ugh, I was hoping for a MKII of the 24-105. I'll stick to my L version, it still takes excellent photos.


----------



## Hardwire (Sep 11, 2014)

Am I alone in feeling sad about this? I have not had a 24-105 F4 L for a couple of years, and never really looked back since getting the 24-70 2.8 II

HOWEVER, I still have this fondness for the old lens, maybe because it was my first "red ring" lens or just that it covered so much usable range with IS....damn it was a fine travel/holiday lens and coupled with a teleconverter was very useful when traveling light.

If only the 24-70 had IS.....


----------



## Khalai (Sep 11, 2014)

pj1974 said:


> This could be a very interesting lens... a lightweight 'kit' lens, especially suited to the 6D.
> 
> Lightweight and 'decent' build.
> 
> ...



Exactly my thoughts. If this lens is designed to be "cheap and light" kit lens for 6D or for others FF bodies on diet (i.e. not meant for serious abuse like 5D or 1D lines), it makes complete sense. Look at Nikon, they have their 24-85/3.5-4.5 VR lens for this as well. If this lens is cheap enough, sharp enough and light enough, it may just be a good starting lens for someone, who moves up to FF realm and cannot affort hefty L lenses (although this is relative, considering the 2nd hand market price of 24-105L).


----------



## bholliman (Sep 11, 2014)

I suppose this lens will fill a niche as an inexpensive "starter" FF general purpose zoom. For a still shooter, a gray market 24-105L is probably still the better option for just a little more $$.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 11, 2014)

bholliman said:


> I suppose this lens will fill a niche as an inexpensive "starter" FF general purpose zoom. For a still shooter, a gray market 24-105L is probably still the better option for just a little more $$.


6D with this lens and printer bundle for $1500, would be a nice price to switch to FF.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 11, 2014)

Didn't Sigma release a competing 24-105L replacement? Sharper and everything? I never understood the desire to own a 24-105L other than its cheap price. My guess is that if this 24-105 IS STM is anything like the 18-55 IS STM, it should be sharper than the 24-105L that it replaces, like the 18-55 IS STM is sharper than the tamron 17-50 in the corners. I tried a 24-70L f/4 IS at work and the f/4 aperture really turned me off, tbh. 



Hardwire said:


> Am I alone in feeling sad about this? I have not had a 24-105 F4 L for a couple of years, and never really looked back since getting the 24-70 2.8 II
> 
> HOWEVER, I still have this fondness for the old lens, maybe because it was my first "red ring" lens or just that it covered so much usable range with IS....damn it was a fine travel/holiday lens and coupled with a teleconverter was very useful when traveling light.
> 
> If only the 24-70 had IS.....


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 11, 2014)

max said:


> Woohooo!! the year of the lenses!!!
> 
> I mean sigma lenses 8)



haha! you have to give credit to canon though... they are releasing alot of lenses this year. not just canon dslrs but for the m and cine.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 11, 2014)

I bet this lens will fly off the shelves if the IQ is good. The aging 28-135 IS was very popular in its day and for those just getting into FF with the 6D, this could be a great general purpose lens.


----------



## Skywise (Sep 11, 2014)

This could also be a decent transition lens from cropped to FF. You could do video with AF on a cropped body right now then upgrade to FF with a 6D II next year?

(I checked and, no, the 6D can't do video AF with STM)


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 11, 2014)

This is great news, reinforcing a commitment to replacing very old pre/early digital age lenses such as the 28-135mm, I'm hopeful of a similar, maybe 20% increase over the 28-135mm which means the new 24-105mm would be about £400 in the UK.

The non-L range is tired, to push FF into budget markets requires new low cost FF glass, roll on a range of non-L lenses, an ultrawide 17-40mm replacement, perhaps a 24-135/200mm, an improved 70-300 with AF that works, all fitting with the expanding range of non-L primes... Wait, where's the new 50mm & 85mm non-L's ?

The new lens will cost much less to produce than the L version, providing an opportunity to generate a better profit margin on potentially greater sales numbers - that's a shareholder win


----------



## x-vision (Sep 12, 2014)

iron-t said:


> Is it just me, or does this seem like a lens for a body that does not yet exist: a budget dual-pixel AF full-frame camera? Otherwise, given that the f/4L is available for such a good price, has ring USM, has constant max aperture and has "red ring" cachet/build quality/sealing, I don't see the point of this new lens. Maybe it's intended for 70D or 7D II use, but it does not seem like a very useful focal length range for crop sensors.



Or, they could be planning to update the 24-105L and price it higher - say $1400.
In that case it makes sense to have cheaper alternatives - like the 24-70/4L and the 24-105/STM.


----------



## paulc (Sep 12, 2014)

This is pretty remarkable, I had considered non-L full frame zooms to be all but dead. When was the last one they put out? The non-L 70-300?


----------

